# Recover Face Book Account



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey i mistakenly deleted my Face Book Account and Now i Need My account Back? How is this possible??
Please Help Me
ThanKs


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

I think maybe they sent you an email to confirm or deny the deletion. you may be able to cancel it from there. I canceled all of my accounts on networking sites at one time and some of them had me confirm through email. I don't remember if Facebook was one of them.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

M-Jahanzeb,

Go to _facebook.com_ and click on the *Forgot your password?* link.

Enter the security text, your email address (same one you used to register account), and click the *Reset Password* button. You will then see a screen asking you to enter a _confirmation code_.

Facebook will send you an email with the _confirmation code_. Enter it where indicated and you will get another window asking you to create and confirm a _new password_.

I believe you will then get a window asking you to confirm that you want to reactivate the account. Click the button.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Who's Me said:


> I think maybe they sent you an email to confirm or deny the deletion. you may be able to cancel it from there. I canceled all of my accounts on networking sites at one time and some of them had me confirm through email. I don't remember if Facebook was one of them.


That is correct. I just recently deleted mine. They gave me two weeks grace period to change my mind. Once you don't login for two weeks, then it is permanently deleted.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Time Limit is Over,
and i am not Logged in Limited Time,
Now what would i do??


----------

